# eibach pro kit



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

hello, my brother got a 95 nissan altima gxe and he is looking to lower it. i found a eibach pro-kit for the 95+ 240. i was told they will fit. is that correct? what is a good set up. as in struts. which struts do you think will be good with the eibach pro-kit?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The 240 springs will not fit on the Altima. There are specific kits for the Altima with Eibach being a very good quality spring. 
The struts are entry level performance upgrades available from KYB, Tokico, and Whiteline. They will work well with a performance spring kit.

Troy


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> The 240 springs will not fit on the Altima. There are specific kits for the Altima with Eibach being a very good quality spring.
> The struts are entry level performance upgrades available from KYB, Tokico, and Whiteline. They will work well with a performance spring kit.
> 
> Troy


prokit with kyb gr2 will b good?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

for general driving, the kyb's are a great strut. if youre looking for a little more performance and an aggressive stance, imho, the kyb's are too soggy. the tok's would work better for you. i personally hated my kyb's and wished i had spent the money on better struts.


----------

